# Empfehlung DP-Kabel 1.2 für 60Hz@UHD



## Mischk@ (8. Dezember 2014)

*Empfehlung DP-Kabel 1.2 für 60Hz@UHD*

Hallo, da ich einen UHD Monitor mit 60Hz betreiben möchte, muss ich ja ein DP Kabel verwenden was 1.2 Kompatibel ist.
Der Monitor wird an eine GTX980 angeschlossen.

Die Kabel die ich gefunden habe, sind wahrscheinlich nicht 1.2 ready oder ? 
Clicktronic Casual DisplayPort-Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Ich bräuchte so um die 1,5m und wollte nicht mehr als ~30€ ausgeben.

Habt ihr da für qualitativ gute Kabel eine Empfehlung ?


----------



## marko597710 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung DP-Kabel 1.2 für 60Hz@UHD*

980 gtx und 970 gtx sollen hdmi 2.0 haben also sollte es auch ohne dp gehen


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung DP-Kabel 1.2 für 60Hz@UHD*

Ach sorry, hab ich vergessen. Monitor hat "nur" HDMI 1.4


----------



## Spookryder (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung DP-Kabel 1.2 für 60Hz@UHD*

hmm also DP 1.2 soll bis 8.1 Gbits schaffen, in der Kabelbeschreibung steht das es sogar bis 10.8 Gbits geht.


DisplayPort â€“ Wikipedia

Denke das du DP 1.3 benoetigst


----------



## marko597710 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung DP-Kabel 1.2 für 60Hz@UHD*

das ist misst bei mir ist andersrum mein Samsung 50" 4k hat hdmi 2.0 aber meine grafikarte nur hdmi 1.4 macht 4k in 30 hz

aber  es gibt schwer ein adapter für Displayport mit 4k 60 hz


----------



## Ryle (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung DP-Kabel 1.2 für 60Hz@UHD*

Lass dich nicht verwirren, ist völlig wumpe welches Displayport Kabel du verwendest. Aufpassen musst du nur wenn sie mit RBR (Reduced Bit Rate) oder einer maximalen Auflösung gekennzeichnet sind, die können nur 1080p müssen aber auch so gekennzeichnet werden.
Ansonsten kann jedes aktuelle Standard Kabel mit sämtlichen Displayport Konfigurationen betrieben werden und dazu zählt auch 4K60Hz. Wird erst bei größeren Längen >5m problematisch, alles andere ist Voodoo.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung DP-Kabel 1.2 für 60Hz@UHD*

Es gibt schon unterschiedliche DP Kabel. Du bekommst im Handel durchaus Displayportkabel die elektrisch nur mit 2 Leitungen angebunden sind. Für die "vollen" 17,38 Gbit benötigst du aber ein DP Kabel mit 4 verbundenen elektrischen Leitungen. Ansonsten ist 4k@60hz nicht machbar.


----------



## Ryle (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung DP-Kabel 1.2 für 60Hz@UHD*

Genau genommen sind beinahe alle noname Kabel unterhalb 20€ nur RBR Kabel, aber eben auch mit maximal 1920x1200 gekennzeichnet. Nimm am besten ein Kabel von ner Monitor Marke, die halten sich an die VESA Norm und sollten keine Probleme machen. Das HP Kabel sollte ausreichen und kostet auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung DP-Kabel 1.2 für 60Hz@UHD*

Falls deine Grafikkarte einen Mini-Displayport Ausgang hat, kann ich dieses hier wärmstens empfehlen: Lenovo Mini-DisplayPort auf DisplayPort Kabel 0B47091 T430, T530, X230, W530, X1 Carbon bei notebooksbilliger.de
Gut und günstig, mehr gibt es nicht dazu zu sagen. 

Läuft bei mir an R9 280 und U28D590 einwandfrei.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung DP-Kabel 1.2 für 60Hz@UHD*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich einen UHD Monitor mit 60Hz betreiben möchte, muss ich ja ein DP Kabel verwenden was 1.2 Kompatibel ist.



War da kein Kabel dabei?


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung DP-Kabel 1.2 für 60Hz@UHD*

Delock Produkte Delock Kabel Displayport Stecker - Stecker 2 m PREMIUM

Habe mir das bestellt, da es die Angabe hat "Datentransferrate bis zu 17.28 Gb/s"


----------

